

Create simple product tooltips and onboarding tutorials - mareksotak
https://inlinemanual.com/blog/simple-product-tooltips-topic-launchers

======
mareksotak
Aiming to get product documentation under control with a backend like github,
so it is easily reusable. If you have any questions please do ask.

